# looking for a basic TE



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a basic orange TE, the B version, 27.045,  either the entire set or just the transmitter. The Increase button on mine has quit, and I'm getting peeved about sending it back to Aristo every year to get something or another fixed on it. I'm a little hesitant to unsolder it, because I'm not sure what's under the button, or what makes contact with what.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Rick, try changing the batteries in it, mine have done the same and when I put 
new batteries in it worked. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The regular black 27mhz Te has the same switches as the PC mice. 

I have used the switches from discarded mice for repairing my TE's. 

These switches are surface mounted (soldered) and a small pointed soldering iron was used to swap out the old and install the new switch. 

I have done this at 6 times now. 

PS the right button on a mouse is used far less than the left button and is always in much better shape wear wise.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Battery idea didn't work, and I'm fresh out of dead mice!! I just sent it back for a repair job. Another $20 shot in the a$$.


----------

